
Dyson vs. iRobot Roomba: The Home Robot Revolution Starts on Your Floor - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/dyson-vs-roomba-the-home-robot-revolution-starts-on-your-floor-1469638652
======
melling
It would be great to see a home robot revolution finally take hold. We just
need that "iPhone" moment with a must-have product and billions in consumer
spending to fuel more R&D.

